# Londinium 1 - Getting to know you.



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

So after unpacking and successfully setting the machine up.

I left the machine on for most of yesterday - Clicked on at 6:30am and off at around 8:30pm.

Was out for most of the day, but nothing was a miss and everything seems to be working as it should.

Pulled a few shots already and have been generally following Reiss' recommendations;

*15.8g dose*

*
6s Pre-Infusion*

*
27s Pour*



*
27g Out*

And adjusting my grinder to try and hit this as closely as possible.

The process has been a bit hit and miss as I am now having to learn a different brew routine, but am slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

Today is about trying to learn the affect changing the different brew variables will have on the shot in the cup.

This is the current set-up

  

L1

Mazzer Mini Timer (various mod's - Camera Hood, Clean Sweep (my own) - Various funnels to guide the grinds

0.1g Jenning Digital Scale

Std Naked Londinium portafilter and Basket

Tamper Sized for VST basket (58.3mm)

Shot Scale - 0.1g cheap and cheerful

Shot glass - 27ml

Has Bean - Coffeeworks project (roasted last week)

A note pad and pen to record the mod's and make some notes.

  

I am hoping this will give me a good insight into the machine use and help try and amend my routine quickly.

Anyway will take some more pic's as I go along and post them up later today or tomorrow depending how I feel after a day of shot sampling....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very methodical - really good idea to make notes. Don't be tempted to vary more than one variable at a time; dose weight, grind, pre-infusion, total shot time etc. Keep all variable constant save for one and play around with that, for example, dose weight. Do same for other variables one at a time. Quickest way, in the long run, of figuring out what's best for your set up.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Watching this with interest as hopefully will be on the same road in a week or two.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are using HasBean or any lighter roast I'd up that dose to 18g or so.

I think 15.8g was the original recommendation in the very early days before people started experimenting. It works well for darker roasts but I struggled with such a low dose for getting a tasty shot from lighter roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Struggle to get 18g in the stock basket tho


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

15.8g sounds very precise







live dangerously go for 16g


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

that's true.

worth investing in a VST or IMS IMHO.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> 15.8g sounds very precise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd need to extract .3333333 more though!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

An encouraging thread. While waiting for the Foundry Yirg to arrive, I got some Has Bean Jaberwocky from the Timber Yard (in London) yesterday, roasted at the end of October so well rested. My first attempts at using the LI a week ago started with dosing at 16g and following guidance from Mrboots, I upped to 17g (in my 17g LMS basket). I'm still working on it but was pleased with what came through today - 17g - 28-9g out in around 34" (including preinfusion). I think I need to tighten the grind slightly but I'm enjoying the Jaberwocky, and bit by bit gaining confidence with the LI. One of the things that has struck me is how nice and cleanly the pucks come out compared to the Classic - is that simply because of a more effective pre-infusion?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pre infusion

Possibly more head space in the basket


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

What surprises me every time is that tamp pressure and shot lenght seem to be inversly proportional on an L1 - the reverse of logic, and my old E61 machine.


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

So after much playing around yesterday.

I came to the conclusion that after my initial shots and thinking how different (better) they were to my previous set-up (Isomac Rituale HX).

I am actually some way off getting a truly great shot.

I stuck with my methodology and varied one parameter at a time.

Below are some of the finidings and pic's of the shot and puck.

I have to say for all the changes and tweaks I didn't once get a soggy puck, all were very dry, which gave me some hope.

Anyway below are some of the findings - These are just examples of about 15 or so different settings I tried.

I have put my target time and weight and what it actually took.

1.

Target.

Dose = 15.8g

Pre-Infuse = 6s

Pour = 27s

7 ticks fine on grinder

Actual:

Time 27s - 28g out

  

  

This one was nice and balanced - Dark Chocolate and good mouth feel

2

Target.

Dose = 15.8g

Pre-Infuse = 0s

Pour = 27s

7 ticks fine on grinder

Actual:

Time 20s - 27g out

  

  

This ran quite quickly.

In the glass it was a bit sharper, not as full flavoured and felt thin - but had quite a nice after taste

3.

Target.

Dose = 15.8g

Pre-Infuse = till it drips

Pour = 27s

8 ticks fine on grinder

Actual:

Time 35s - 27g out

  

  

Poor shot - very sharp, little mouthfeel and terrible aftertaste.

4.

Target.

Dose = 15.8g

Pre-Infuse = 6s

Pour = 27s

7.5 ticks fine on grinder

Actual:

Time 31s - 27g out

  

  

Actually quite a nice shot - Good mouthfeel - Nice Dark Chocolate taste and a good after taste.


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

I think all in all the experiments have certainly helped my get a ballpark group of parameters for nice shots.

And the change in extraction method (using a lever) was becoming much easier towards the end.

I thnk that I still have much to learn and the more I practice and make notes I think the easier it will become, we fewer sink shots.

So far all the drinks I have done with milk have been great.

But the steam wand is a beast and is taking some taming.

But after about a litre of milk I am now getting pretty good microfoam,

It only takes a bit of a slip with the jug to cause a lot of bubbling, with little time to sort them out before the milk is up to temperature and its time to stop.

Anyway, I will keep reporting back and posting up some shots and descriptions of my trials with the machine..

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

That is a great suggestion and I think dose weight is going to be my trial for next weekend.

I have VST baskets for 18 and 20g, so might also give them a go as well.

Cheers

Jon



aaronb said:


> If you are using HasBean or any lighter roast I'd up that dose to 18g or so.
> 
> I think 15.8g was the original recommendation in the very early days before people started experimenting. It works well for darker roasts but I struggled with such a low dose for getting a tasty shot from lighter roasts.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have always found the 18g VST works really well with the L1, dosing between 17g and 18g depending on roast. The 20g might be a bit oversized for the amount of water the group holds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are you getting on ?

Re updosing , I agree with Drude , your more likely to under extract with the lever and a big dose any 20 g , there is only so much water with one pull in the group , you might not hit the desired brew ratio for starters ..

With lighter to light medium roasts your better down dosing a little say 17- 18 g in the vst , grind finer and increase the brew ratio , you might find you hit the sweet spot in terms of extraction yield .

So say 17.8 g 36 g out

Depends on what your grinder is capable of delivering ....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I find around 18g is the sweet spot for me (in an IMS basket).

I started off with 15.8g doses and when I switched up things became a lot tastier.


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry for not posting this week, have been busy with work and have not even turned the machine on since Sunday.

Anyway, thanks for the comments and suggestions.

I am hopefully going to get some time over the weekend to play around with the dosing, timings etc.

Will keep a track of my trials and post up what I find.

cheers

jon


----------

